# The Incredible Hulk



## tko4u (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got done watching the new one, i liked it. I didnt think I would like norton or buy him as the hulk, he didnt do bad. good ole lou ferigno, are they gonna put him in every one? What did you think?


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Just got done watching the new one, i liked it. I didnt think I would like norton or buy him as the hulk, he didnt do bad. good ole lou ferigno, are they gonna put him in every one? What did you think?


 
I liked it too..I liked seein Lou Ferrigno, he started it...I liked the shot of the late Bill Bixby on the television..


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 30, 2008)

Gonna wait for the DVD


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2008)

It was OK!


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 31, 2008)

I enjoyed it.
I was happy to see them pay tribute to the old TV show shich was my favorite and I grew up watching.  Everything from the chair in the lab to lou to the clips of Bixby were awesome.
The story was well written and was way more better than Ang Lee's version.  I do prefer Edward Norton as Bruce Banner as well.

Now on the DVD in the deleted scenes you can see Captain America in the snow.  You see him and his shield.  Just like in Iron Man you see Tony Starks making Captain America's shield on his desk.  Pretty sweet.


----------



## zeeberex (Oct 31, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Just got done watching the new one, i liked it. I didnt think I would like norton or buy him as the hulk, he didnt do bad. good ole lou ferigno, are they gonna put him in every one? What did you think?



Never saw the new one, assuming you mean the second movie. But the fact they redid the movie just screams "we're sorry about the first one". WHich was freakin' terrible.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 31, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> I enjoyed it.
> I was happy to see them pay tribute to the old TV show shich was my favorite and I grew up watching. Everything from the chair in the lab to lou to the clips of Bixby were awesome.
> The story was well written and was way more better than Ang Lee's version. I do prefer Edward Norton as Bruce Banner as well.
> 
> Now on the DVD in the deleted scenes you can see Captain America in the snow. You see him and his shield. Just like in Iron Man you see Tony Starks making Captain America's shield on his desk. Pretty sweet.


 

i noticed they were using stark ind. weapons in the military!


----------



## Fiendlover (Nov 1, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Just got done watching the new one, i liked it. I didnt think I would like norton or buy him as the hulk, he didnt do bad. good ole lou ferigno, are they gonna put him in every one? What did you think?


 FREAKIN AWESOME!  and i loved tony stark at the end.


----------



## Drac (Nov 2, 2008)

zeeberex said:


> But the fact they redid the movie just screams "we're sorry about the first one". WHich was freakin' terrible.


 
Boy is that an understatement.....


----------

